# starcraft resolution question



## twitzid_klow (May 11, 2002)

im tryin to play starcraft on my windows xp machine but the screen keeps jerking back and forth and i dont know how to change the resolution on this to fix it...........


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You can't change the StarCraft resolution, it runs at 640x480. Have you tried any other games, or is it just StarCraft that has problems? I would try reinstalling SC, and maybe even your video card drivers.


----------



## RabbiPenguin (Mar 18, 2003)

I have 2 computers; one is a desktop i built myself, the other is an HP notebopk. on the desktop starcraft runs 1024x768, on the notebook it runs 640x480. ive tried everything but i cant change it. Your problems different though. have u tried reducing ur hardware acceleration?


----------



## twitzid_klow (May 11, 2002)

how you change the hardware acceleration?


----------



## RabbiPenguin (Mar 18, 2003)

im not sure how u do it for XP but in 98 ad ME u right clck on My Computer, go to properties, then go to the performance tab. Then click on the graphics button on the bottom. its probably the same if u have my computer on ur desktop, but i ont know much about XP. If you cant fnd it try searching for it in windows help.


----------



## bagdadas2 (Apr 4, 2007)

is the DxWnd program helps ?
i have it but it don't working and i don't know nothing about resolution changing. can you help
me?


----------

